# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  عبارات مضحكة لكنها صحيحة  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## jamal_2022

:Asvc:    الانسان     
هو المخلوق الذى يولد باكيا ويعيش شاكيا   الزوجة الغيورة   
امرأة تضع السم لزوجها في الكأس ثم تشربه!..   الاعتذار  
هو ما يتيح للرجل أن يقول الكلمة الاخيرة فى نقاش مع زوجته   
ابتسامة الحماة   
باقة جميلة جداً من الزهور الصناعية!..   الحظ  
هو الجندى المجهول الذى ينسب له الناس الأخطاء التى يقعون فيها   الصديق الوفى 
هو الذى يختفى عند الحاجة اليه  
المنافق  
كائن يمدحك في ضجة ويخونك في صمت   الشوك 
هو انتقام السمك بعد الوفاة  
التليفزيون 
أكبر دليل على حب الانسان لتعذيب نفسه  
حديقة الحيوانات  
هى المكان الذى تستطيع فيه الحيوانات على اختلاف أنواعها الاقامة بهدوء حتى يمكنها دراسة البشر عن قرب!   التقاليد 
هى العادات التى يفرضها الأموات على الأحياء   التحفظ 
هوأن تقفل فمك قبل أن يتطوع أحد لاقفاله!   التجارب  
مدرسة باهظة المصروفات، وجميع تلاميذها أغبياء!..  
الأسرار 
معلومات تبوح بها للآخرين ليقوموا باستغلالها ضدك عند اللزوم   الصمت  
أروع حديث بين الأصدقاء!..   الصدق  
قارة لم تكتشف بعد!..   التاجر البارع  
هو من يتسع صدره لسخافات الزبائن,وجيبه لنقودهم   البواب  
هو الرجل الذى يفتح باب سيارتك بيد,ويساعدك فى الصعود اليها باليد الاخرى ,ويبقى له يد ثالثة لتناول البخشيش   الخطبة   
عملية استطلاع قبل إعلان الحرب!..   المؤتمر  
وسيلة منظمة لتأجيل إصدار أي قرار!..  
السفير   
إنسان له شفتان يتحرك بينهما لسان شعب بأكمله!..  
الحرب البارده 
ابتسامة امرأة لامرأة أخرى!..   اشعة الموت  
هى تلك النظرة التى تلقيها المرأة على امرأة أخرى ترتدى ثوبا شبيها بثوبها    الخجل   
فرصة نادرة تتيح للفتاة أن تبدو متوردة الوجه بدون استخدام المساحيق!..   القاموس   
كتاب وضعه العلماء، ليعتمد عليه الجهلاء، ويبقوا على جهلهم   الشائعة  
طائرة أسرع من الصوت   البخيل  
أبله حرم نفسه كل شىء حتى لا يعوزه شىء   الأحول  إنسان له وجهتا نظر في آن واحد!...    
 ملطووووووووووووووش  :Big Grin:

----------


## mahmoudh7

الصمت   أروع حديث بين الأصدقاء!..   ومن اجل ذلك   :Noco:      :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## ياسر ابو عمر

كلام جميل جدا منك يا ابو حمدي يا غالي

----------


## الماس

عبارات روعه وفيها كثير من الواقعيه شكرا لك

----------

